# Construcción de cajas acústicas (Bricolaje)



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2014)

Este tema se dividió de este otro:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-construccion-bafles-cajas-acusticas-10548/


----------



## Fitap (Ene 13, 2014)

Dos cosas, una y una.

Les consulto por una duda que me asalta en la construccion del gabinete acustico (bafle), es conveniente usar tornillos ademas del encolado, o solamente encolado ? Hay posibilidades de que se aflojen con la vibracion ? o que produzcan ruido ?

Aqui la otra, le mande un correo electronico a la gente de WinISD y me respondieron, me parecio interesante transcribir porque hay una url para descargar una version del WinISD, para aquellos que no la tengan.

_
Re.: WinISD Pro version outdated?

 Hi,

Webpages are outdated, unfortunatelly. Latest version is available at:
http://www.linearteam.org/download/winisd-07x.exe <- Should work with
latest operating systems without any problems.

I have WinISD page @facebook where I will post latest news about WinISD.

Kind Regards,
Juha

On 12 January 2014 19:16, Xxxxxxx Xxxxxx<xxxxxx@yahoo.com> wrote:
> Hi  Juha, I'll apreciate your job from WinISD project, and it's a shame what
> the forum down because spamm attack, my question to you is there are a new
> version or beta version from winISD Pro (alpha).
>
> Thanks to read me.
> Best regards.
>
> Xxxxxxxxx.
>
>

_Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 13, 2014)

Fitap dijo:


> Les consulto por una duda que me asalta en la construccion del gabinete acustico (bafle), es conveniente usar tornillos ademas del encolado, o solamente encolado ? Hay posibilidades de que se aflojen con la vibracion ? o que produzcan ruido ?


Normalmente, con el encolado BIEN HECHO alcanza y sobra para armar cualquier baffle a menos que vayas a hacer la caja de un subwoofer sellado, en cuyo caso conviene encolarlo, atornillarlo y ponerle refuerzos. Si la caja es abierta, entonces hay menos riesgo aún.
De todas maneras, esto solo simplifica un poco el armado, pero tango varios baffles encolados y atornillados y son indestructibles.

PD: Viste que el WinISD se sigue actualizando y va por la versión 7??? 
.


----------



## Fitap (Ene 13, 2014)

baje la nueva version, vamos a ver que tal esta, pinta interesante, nueva interfaz.

El bafle que quiero hacer, es 3 vias bass reflex, osea, abierto, tendra algo asi como 70 litros, pregunto para no hacer cag*das, la madera sera MDF o fibrofacil, es de 25mm porque sino tengo de 18mm y no vienen las de 22mm, no la traen. Aunque se podria armar una de 20mm pegando dos placas de 10mm, pero es mucho laburo me parece, la hago de 25mm, "corto" no me voy a quedar, ademas va a dar algo de peso al bafle, necesario para evitar posibles vibraciones. Veamos si sigue el entusiamo.

Algun sitio donde tengan modelos de 3 vias en la web para ir chusmeando como acomodar los drivers ??

Saludos.


----------



## LuisTesla (Ene 13, 2014)

Fitap  yo siempre me tomo el trabajo de atornillar y encolar. Lo bueno que con un atornillador se ajusta muy bien las placas , y de paso evitas el uso de prensas, ya que mantiene la presion durante el periodo de curado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 13, 2014)

Yo igual uso prensas "de 90º", por que no hay garantía de que los cantos esten perfectamente ortogonales con las caras y si no usás esas prensas luego te queda un lado mas angosto que el otro y si bien podés "abrirlo" un poco para que calce la próxima parte de la caja, ya está metiendo un esfuerzo adicional innecesario en la uniones anteriores...


----------



## 18soundart (Ene 14, 2014)

Yo los fabrico pegando y atornillando y en lagunas ocaciones por dentro y en las uniones de las tablas les pongo una tira de fibra de vidrio con su respectiva resina y por la parte de afuera los enfibro completamente con doble capa, diran que es algo exagerado,  pero yo los utiliso y los fabrico para vender y utilizarlos para P.A. y como varios de ustedes saben estos estan en constante movimiento y de repente reciben golpes asi de que estan un mas protegidos y no tan facil se aflojarian en sus uniones


----------



## Fitap (Ene 14, 2014)

No tengo ninguna prensa, y por lo que veo seran necesarias, fotos y nombres de las prensas que esten usando? tengo entendido que se llaman prensa "sargento", lo ideal seria alquilarlas, seguiremos ...

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 14, 2014)

*Prensa para escuadrar a 90º:* La de la foto es bastaaaante malísima (tengo una ) pero se entiende la idea de lo que hace. En el Easy hay unas Robust que son "mejores" y relativamente económicas.







*Prensa Sargento:* De estas hay muchos modelos mas o menos sofisticados, pero con un par de estas (como la foto) que sean suficientemente grandes vas bien si la caja no es complicada constructivamente. Asegurate que sean de calidad razonable, por que si nó seguro que palma el apoyo fijo y chau... prensa a la basura...




Y te recomiendo también tener un taladro de mano inalámbrico (y con las pilas cargadas) del tipo del de la foto de abajo, por que si vas a perforar y atornillar, vas a ir muchisimo más rápido con eso. 




​
* Nota del Autor:* No trabajo para el Easy, pero si necesitás herramientas *para trabajos ocasionales* o para cositas de la casa, las Robust son bastante aceptables y de bajo costo (para trabajo mas pesado mejor pensá en otra marca tipo Makita, deWalt, Skill, etc... )​


----------



## Fitap (Ene 14, 2014)

La prensa sargento la puedo conseguir _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-488891447-sargento-prensa-50cm-impecable-_JM#questionText_ lastima que tienen una sola.


Taladro/atornillador/destornillador tengo un black and decker GC1200






Me estaria haciendo falta y muy importante la prensa escuadra 90grados, esa posteada esta bien.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 18, 2014)

Si haces cortar las maderas en un distribuidor de Masisa , por ejemplo , o creo que Easy tambien te da ese servicio....las escuadras y los cantos son tan perfectos que no la necesitas.
Lo que yo hago es encolar toda la caja de una vez , cuidando muy bien la alineacion de los bordes . Hasta ahora no me ha fallado. Luego una vez seca podes atornillar o en mi caso , ponerle listones interiores , ya que sino los tornillos molestan para los fresados de los bordes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2014)

¿ En que momento se creó un Sub-Foro de "*Carpintería*" ? 

Por suerte para ustedes no hay ningún Moderador cerca que los rete por hacer Off Topic


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 18, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ En que momento se creó un Sub-Foro de "*Carpintería*" ?
> Por suerte para ustedes no hay ningún Moderador cerca que los rete por hacer Off Topic


 
Pero este tema no es sobre "Diseño y *Construcción* de Baffles"??? 
Pues estamos ahora en la parte de "*Construcción*"....  
Sobre diseño volveremos mas tarde....


----------



## Fitap (Ene 19, 2014)

Al final, me compre una prensita escuadra, esta muy piola.






Estuve en Masisa y tienen MDF de 25 mm, sino de 18 mm, me hubiera gustado 22 mm, pero traen solamente a pedido y hay que comprar el palette, traen como 20 placas sino es que le entendi mal, ...olvidate.

El corte te lo cobran hasta diez cortes una plata, mas de diez otra.

El atornillado deberia de acompañar "prensando" la cola no? por eso seria conveniente hacerlo en el mismo momento cuando se encola, tengo entendido asi.

Fresar los bordes ?? mmmm, el del frente nada mas, los demas lo dejaria recto, pero al tener un minitorno, no puedo usar fresas mas grandes, asique ...veremos.


p.d.: donde se preguntan las dudas acerca de carpinteria?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 19, 2014)

Fitap dijo:


> Al final, me compre *una prensita escuadra*, esta muy piola.


Te hacen falta dos... 



Fitap dijo:


> Estuve en Masisa y tienen MDF de 25 mm, sino de 18 mm, me hubiera gustado 22 mm, pero traen solamente a pedido y hay que comprar el palette, traen como 20 placas sino es que le entendi mal, ...olvidate.
> El corte te lo cobran hasta diez cortes una plata, mas de diez otra.


Leé los temas de Juan Filas por que ahí el dá algunas explicaciones de que espesor usar (y algunas otras construcciones GENIALES de baffles)... pero esa pregunta dá para muuuucho hablar...



Fitap dijo:


> El atornillado deberia de acompañar "prensando" la cola no? por eso seria conveniente hacerlo en el mismo momento cuando se encola, tengo entendido asi.


Yo lo hago así (cuando uso tornillos) para que presione bien la junta encolada mientras se seca y maaas alláááááá'!!!! Pero se me ocurre que es la mejor opción... 



Fitap dijo:


> Fresar los bordes ?? mmmm, el del frente nada mas, los demas lo dejaria recto, pero al tener un minitorno, no puedo usar fresas mas grandes, asique ...veremos.


Yo he fresado con fresas "de las grandes" por que las fresas del minitorno son muuuy pequeñas y el radio del fresado debe ser suficientemente grande (½" mínimo) como para que haga el efecto que se supone que debe hacer (todo esto está en el foro... ). Por otra parte, una fresadora grande es fundamental para hacer los huecos y rebajes para los parlantes, a menos que hagas una muy larga y tediosa artesanía con cinceles y demás yerbas...



Fitap dijo:


> p.d.: donde se preguntan las dudas acerca de carpinteria?


Si es de *"carpintería de baffles"* supongo que será en este tema, si querés hacer una silla... pues bueno... no es en este foro


----------



## Fitap (Ene 19, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Te hacen falta dos...



Vamos por la segunda entonces, no estara demas, porque si logro hacer los bafles despues me envalo a hacer algun rack.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo lo hago así (cuando uso tornillos) para que presione bien la junta  encolada mientras se seca y maaas alláááááá'!!!! Pero se me ocurre que  es la mejor opción...



Me parece que es la mejor opcion a mi tambien.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo he fresado con fresas "de las grandes" por que las fresas del  minitorno son muuuy pequeñas y el radio del fresado debe ser  suficientemente grande (½" mínimo) como para que haga el efecto que se  supone que debe hacer (todo esto está en el foro... ). Por otra parte,  una fresadora grande es fundamental para hacer los huecos y rebajes para  los parlantes, a menos que hagas una muy larga y tediosa artesanía con  cinceles y demás yerbas...



Tengo un minitorno Dremel, hace rato que lo tenia y nunca le di uso, ahora con este proyecto agregue el router, el tupi y el soporte para taladro, me faltan las puntas de fresar mas grandes, porque es cierto que son muy chicas, muy para hobistas. Entonces con fresas un poco mas grandes no voy a tener problemas de hacer los agujeros con sus rebajes para que la parlanteria quede al nivel de la madera, sino tambien las rebajas a los costados del frente para darle una formita.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si es de *"carpintería de baffles"* supongo que será en este tema, si querés hacer una silla... pues bueno... no es en este foro



Esta vez si que se vio un Fogonazo 

...continuara


----------



## Quercus (Ene 20, 2014)

La  manera más fuerte, limpia y rápida  que conozco de hacer cajas de altavoz con cualquier tipo de madera o DM es con laminas de madera, más conocidas por su forma como “galletas”, el mecanizado es interior y la fortaleza de la unión es muy alta (Solo seria superable con un machihembrado continuo) al estar repartida en los. 6.5cm de la “galleta” más usada.  El alineamiento de los laterales entre si y con la parte alta/baja es perfecto sin tener que andar ajustando: 
  Se hace el mecanizado.
  Se echa cola.
  Se colocan las galletas
  Y es solo confrontar las uniones y colocar los aprietes/gatos/torniquetes/gato de fleje…
  ¡¡¡NADA MÁS!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=IecEPB64TgU

Las hay de varios tamaños  en función del grueso de la madera a unir, se pueden utilizar  en DM/madera a partir de 10mm de espesor con calibre “0” el siguiente un poco mas grade es calibre “10” aunque la más utilizada, pues se puede utilizar a partir 16mm de espesor es la  de calibre “20” 




El problema está, en que hay que tener una engalletadora y no conozco para  bricolaje (seguramente las habrá) las que conozco son profesionales y cuestan en torno a 270€ en adelante. Con ella puedes hacer uniones a los grados que te haga falta. Si las encuentran para bricolaje no duden en comprar una, es una inversión parecida a la fresadora que muchos de ustedes han comprado para hacer el asiento de los altavoces. 



Todo esto sin entrar en la calidad de la cola que se sobreentiende, debe ser de la *mejor calidad posible.* Habiendo utilizado de todas durante muchos años, a mi me gusta más la “amarilla” aunque hay blancas excelentes. Para *mayor dureza* pegamento de poliuretano y para *dureza extrema,* poliuretano con fibra, de estos pegamentos el mas cómodo de utilizar es el primero con un tiempo de fraguado muy superior a la cola aprox. 30 min. El que tiene fibra es un arma de doble filo y mejor utilizarlo, solo si se tiene mucha maña, si no… antes venia con un tiempo de fraguado de 5min y casi no se encuentra. Por requerimientos de mercado, ahora de solo 2min. se hace la idea, de que la pega debe quedar hecha mucho antes (1min max.) para no moverla la pega en los ajustes  mientras fragua, tienes que preparar todo muy bien y correr como en una película de “Charles Chaplin”. En compensación, por poner un ejemplo: si fuese una unión al hilo de la beta en “roble” o “haya” que son maderas muy duras y las superficies perfectamente planas, al intentar romperlas, en el peor de los casos la unión queda irregular pues  se arrancan fibras de ambos lados de la madera y en la mayoría de las ocasiones rompe por otro lado antes que por la unión. Esto sin llevar “galletas”




Un altavoz hecho así, es imaginable la calidad de construcción que  tiene, claro que como en todo, depende de lo exigente que seamos.  

El resultado puede ser  _algo como esto  _,   _esto_  o  _esto_

  En cuanto a hacerlos con cola y tornillos, es una buena opción, barata y rápida siempre que sea DM crudo para luego poder disimular los agujeros, con DM rechapado en madera no vale. Los primeros que hice fueron así, con un pequeño añadido si quería redondear o biselar los cantos:
  Los tornillos finos y largos 3,5x50mm ó  4x60/70mm según grueso, para una vez seco sacarlos y hacer un agujero para perno/tubillon de 6/8/10mm de diámetro, en función del grueso del DM, utilizando el agujero del tornillo de guía, lo dejaba un poco fuera sin enrasar para luego poder repasar y lijar quedando perfecto para pintar sin que se note nada.
  De esta forma no hay problema de redondear o biselar el  canto. 
  También se pueden hacer con pernos interiores, pero es bastante más complicado que con las “galletas” por el alineamiento de estos, si no se tiene maquinaria profesional y se tardará una eternidad en construirlos comparado con el sistema con “galletas” aunque claro, solo necesitamos un taladro y los cilindros con punta para hacer las marcas o una plantilla.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 20, 2014)

Quercus:


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 20, 2014)

quercus
que buena clase la tuya .. soloque aqui no disponemos de tal variedad de materiales ....
los tarugos de madera que mencionas los he usado mucho y son muy buenos...


----------



## Quercus (Ene 22, 2014)

Esta  variedad no es imprescindible, si podemos conseguir la engalletadora y una buena cola, es suficiente, partiendo de que tengamos a mano  un almacén de maderas con corte o una carpintería que los haga, *pero lo importante es que los haga bien.

*   Las desviaciones en los corte son un engorro, si hablamos de DM crudo tiene buen arreglo, pero cuando es rechapado en madera los corte tienen que ser perfectos o casi, es incuestionable que  cuanto más perfecto es el corte más fácil es el montaje.

  Donde yo vivo hay infinidad de sitios y maquinaria para hacer los cortes, manuales  con  escuadradora horizontal o con control numérico.  Sin embargo prefiero cargar con el tablero cortado en trozos que luego me vengan bien y hacerlos yo, así me ahorro las desviaciones que algunas veces  he detectado y que sobre todo, si son tableros gruesos hacen que la pega no quede como debiera, bien por exceso o bien por defecto. 

  Pero como siempre, depende del grado de perfeccion que queramos conseguir.


----------



## Fitap (Feb 5, 2014)

Voy a usar madera MDF de 22 mm, que tornillos me recomiendan usar ?

Saludos.


----------



## Quercus (Feb 6, 2014)

No hay una regla estricta sobre ello y tornillos hay de muchos tipos.

45/50mm de largo por 3,5/4mm de grueso van bien, se pueden utilizar igualmente de 60/70mm de largo, dependiendo: del tamaño de la caja, la cantidad de tornillos, la calidad de la cola y la precisión del corte, pues cuanto mejor encajen mejor pegara la cola, menos tornillos hay que poner y de menor longitud.

Lo que no hay que olvidar, es hacer un taladro de casi la longitud del tornillo (5mm mas corto aprox.) y 1 mm inferior de diámetro, donde va colocado, esto facilita mucho las cosas y aunque parezca que esto debilita la fuerza de agarre del tornillo, es todo lo contrario, además de evitar que el DM en la mayoría de los casos (los hay de muchas calidades…) se pueda abrir /rajar, al atornillar en el canto.

Si  se consiguen y estamos dispuestos a pagarlos, se  pueden utilizar unos tornillos especiales para atornillar en DM, provistos de una broca en la punta pero si se hace el taladro previo no hace falta. 
Los  tornillos deben tener una buena rosca, para mi gusto estos, son de los mejores y los que utilizo:



Fíjense en el tornillo, al no tener rosca en la zona que pega la cabeza, la tracción solo la hace donde debe, haciendo solo presión con la cabeza en la pieza a unir ya que la zona sin rosca solo pasa la pieza sin traccionar en ella. Para conseguir algo así con un tornillo normal, hay que hacer un segundo taladro con el diámetro del tornillo, en la pieza donde queda la cabeza del tornillo para que no traccione en ella. 

En la tornillería como en todo, hay mucho de qué hablar… si conseguimos buen material,  el tema se simplifica y conseguimos mejores resultados, como en cualquier otra cosa…


----------



## Fitap (Feb 6, 2014)

Muchas gracias quercus10 por la respuesta, muy bien explicado, me quedo mas que claro el relato de tu experiencia.


----------



## josemejias2013 (Feb 9, 2014)

Saludo.

Hace un tiempo atras lei que al usar tornillos para fabricar cajas acusticas recomendaban dejar una separación de 5cm con las esquinas y de 10 a 15cm de separación entre cada tornillo. Lastima que eso lo lei hace años y ni me acuerdo donde lo lei.  

Si puedo asegurarles que he utilizado esa regla o recomendación en todas las cajas que he diseñado fabricado hasta el momento y nunca he tenido inconveniente alguno, por supuesto le coloco su respectiva pega (cola o pegamento para madera).

No se hasta que punto sea cierto mi tecnica sobre la aplicación de la pega, yo la aplico hacia el borde interno del canto que le aplico la pega y una vez atornillada la pega sobrante la esparso con el dedo y sello de una vez esa esquina, asi como si se aplicara silicona para sellar, nunca he tenido fugas o descomprsion alguna.

Siempre he usado tornillos de 1-5/8" ó 1-3/4" el grosor numero 6, para MDF 18mm, con una pequeña perforacion por donde ira el tornillo.


----------



## Quercus (Feb 12, 2014)

¡Hola josemejias2013¡ bienvenido al foro.

Separarse unos 5cm (4 a 6 está bien) es una regla general para cualquier armado en el que se utiliza: DM, aglomerado, tablero compuesto de listones de  madera o simplemente madera natural. Ese margen en las esquinas del tablero, hace más difícil que el canto se raje, al meter el tornillo, sin olvidarse del taladro/perforación.

El reparto en el espaciado de tornillos es mucho mas arbitrario y depende bastante del grueso y de lo plano que este el tablero (cualquier mal apoyo en el almacenaje hace que tanto el Dm como el aglomerado, tiendan a curvarse con su propio peso) cuanto más delgado, mas cantidad de tornillos cortos y cuanto más grueso, menos tornillos y más largos.  

En cuanto a la aplicación de la cola, si solo aplicamos cola en la parte interna, no asegura que al presionar con la otra pieza se vaya a extender como debiera, por lo que es mejor extender cola por toda la superficie antes (sin pasarnos y con uniformidad) así nos aseguramos una pega completa, en la que siempre habrá sobrante de cola. Por la parte interna la extendemos por la junta para impermeabilizar (como comentas) y por la externa, obviamente la quitamos.

Hay un dicho en carpintería/ebanistería, aludiendo a que la salida de la cola, cuando se hace correctamente, garantiza una buena pegada:      

 “…la cola que pega, es la que sale…”


----------



## Quercus (Sep 17, 2014)

Aquí les expongo un trabajo que estoy haciendo para mi hijo. Una caja para _este altavoz de graves_.
  Hace bastante, en un almacén me regalaron unos trozos de DM, en varios anchos y largos: Aprox.  Entre 32 y 37cm de ancho y entre 140 y 165cm de largo, en 35mm. de grueso.  Digamos que con poca utilidad desde el punto de vista de hacer altavoces partiendo de ese grueso. Han estado dando vueltas y al final decidí utilizarlos en este trabajo.
  Utilizando la engalletadora empalme todo lo necesario y lo siguiente esta siendo el resultado (las fotos son de teléfono móvil, pero se aprecia lo necesario):







  La parte trasera tiene una tapa central de quita y pon, donde irá en un futuro el amplificador.
  Como pueden ver no hay refrigeración externa, será un clase D que con el movimiento de aire del réflex debe ser suficiente.  Esta parte la veremos en su hilo correspondiente cuando funcione.






  En estas fotos tiene dos manos de barniz de parqué, para alisarlo y sellarlo. El “dueño” quiere pintarlo de negro con protecciones en las esquinas y sin muchas delicadezas, dice que luego en los transportes se estropeara… ahí no entro…




  En las dos fotos siguientes, si se fijan un poco, se aprecian algunos de los empalmes, imagínense el rompecabezas que hice, para conseguir un cubo perfecto de 50cm de luz interior. 
  El frente donde va el altavoz,  también está hecho de trozos: Son 8 tableros de DM de 19mm, ensamblados cuatro a cuatro y luego pegados para conseguir los 38mm de grueso que tiene.
Ha sido un trabajo donde he aprobechado los restos que habia.





  Después de cogerlo en peso, sin estar terminado, sin altavoz y sin el futuro amplificador, no ha querido ni que le ponga un par de refuerzos interiores.
  Espero que este trabajo, aumente la convicción de la utilidad de esta herramienta.


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 18, 2014)

Te esta quedando muy bien!


----------



## Quercus (Sep 19, 2014)

Gracias Juan y a todos los “me gusta” como siempre en mi línea de alargar la lista de tareas pendientes, quiero… cuando pueda… hacer algo parecido para el que tengo de 18” Beyma, pero con tu técnica de doble cajón, son alrededor de 200L. 
  Le he hecho dos hendiduras donde irán dos asas bastante robustas para poder cogerlo entre dos con comodidad, son estas:




  Al siguiente, ruedas con freno casi igual a estas:



  Las  he localizado a 9€ cada una, además no creo que salga habitualmente de casa… o puede que si… haciéndome compañía, si me desmeleno dándole caña y esta mi mujer cerca…
  Al final será también para mi hijo, para mi con los que estoy preparando para el tetra a paso de “caracol” me sobra y mucho…


----------



## Delphos (Sep 21, 2014)

Saludos amigo quercus10 ,,  yo tengo un par de asas similares a las que vas a ocupar, las pienso utilizar en un par de cubo 18 que estoy armando, pero estoy dudando en ponerlas porque me queda la inquietud de si no van a vibrar con las bajas frecuencias..... crees que pueda ocurrir esto??


----------



## Quercus (Sep 22, 2014)

Hola Delphos.
Cuando me las ofrecieron en la tienda, fue lo primero que pensé, por lo que las estuve comprobando:

En la zona que hace de bisagra no puede haber problema porque no tienen holgura, si con el paso del *tiempo y el uso* cogieran algo de holgura, *es solo golpear con cuidado* el trozo de  chapa que  rodea la parte movil, para volver a ajustarlo. 

Y en la zona donde se coge, como se puede ver, tienen un tubo de goma que mata dos pájaros de un tiro, se cogen con mucha comodidad y absorberá cualquier vibración de esa parte, pues  un 15” con un SPL de casi 100dB y un amplificador de 300W inducirá seguro en el bafle, por muy robusto que este sea.


----------



## Quercus (Sep 25, 2014)

Algo que se me olvido comentar de las asas:
  Además de lo dicho, tienen un muelle interior bastante fuerte, que las obliga a permanecer prietas en la posición de reposo, contra la cazoleta donde están montadas. 

  _______________________________________________________

  Les voy a dejar otro detallito de bricolaje en la construcción de este bafle:

  Se refiere a la colocación del frente, como ya es sabido es conveniente en lo posible que el frente quede aislado del cuerpo del bafle para que no trasmita vibraciones o las menos posibles al resto del bafle :

  Hay un producto que la mayoría conocen derivado del “poliuretano” aquí se conoce como masilla de poliuretano. Es un adhesivo fantástico por su elasticidad y poder de pegado.



  La elasticidad hay que aclararla un poco:
 No tiene nada que ver por ejemplo con la silicona, si cogemos una bola de silicona y la tiramos contra el suelo, esta rebota como si tuviese vida propia, en cambio si lo hacemos con una bola de masilla de poliuretano, esta apenas bota, pues adsorbe casi todo el impacto. 
  Al pegar el frente con este producto queda con una fortaleza enorme y como si le hubiésemos colocado un “sinebloc” pues adsorbe gran parte de las vibraciones del frente, para que lleguen atenuadas al resto del bafle.  
  En mi caso para dar mayor agarre a la pegada he hecho una hendidura en ambos lados, que queda confrontada al unir las piezas, las cuales quedan separadas 3mm por el producto. 

Creo que queda clara la idea, la pegada no es solo superficial, además penetra unos 6mm de fondo por 8mm de ancho en ambos lados, lo que le da un agarre extra.


----------



## Quercus (Sep 27, 2014)

Queda exponer que tal ha quedado la junta y el bafle, aunque la foto deja mucho que desear, al estar hecha con teléfono móvil y sin flash (no se veía bien al utilizarlo).

La foto está muy pixelada y el color falseado. En realidad es negro mate.

Repase la zona de pega, para que los 3mm de masilla que une las dos partes, fuesen una continuación del DM y dejar mejor presencia en la unión, después retoque el repaso con pintura. Espero que se aprecie lo que quiero mostrar:





Este retoque de pintura se observa en la parte más oscura, donde se une el frente con el bafle, pues al sacar la foto aun no había secado.


----------



## Quercus (Sep 23, 2015)

¡¡¡…Me siguen presionando… y para estas cosas no necesito mucha presión…!!!

Avance de altavoces de medios agudos para que acompañen a _este_. 

Tengo conmigo 4 CP16 Beyma mas de 15 años con muy poco uso y pillando polvo,  pensé en utilizarlos para este proyecto, acompañando a unos 8MI100 Beyma.

De los detalles técnicos de utilizar estos altavoces, lo trataremos mas adelante y posiblemente en otro hilo. Estoy en el dilema de armar un filtro pasivo, o montarlos en activo. De ahí la colocación de  4 conectores de entrada.

Quiero exponerlo por aquí, por ser otro trabajo utilizando “galletas” para ensamblarlo. Pido disculpas por la calidad de las fotos, pues están hechas con el teléfono móvil.

Empezaba a tener *sobrantes de DM* de varios grosores, son el detonante para estos “trabajitos”. Algunas piezas están unidas con galletas para llegar a la medida necesaria, claro que hacer esto utilizando galletas y cola de extrema calidad es un juego de niños.

Entrepaños y costados con el mecanizado para las galletas.



 
Trasera, parte interior y exterior.



Refuerzo interior con tapa de conexión.


 
   Frentes, interior y exterior.


 
   Detalle de la pequeña inclinación en los Tweeter y que esta hecha manualmente con el cepillo.


 
   Prueba de armado.


 
   Herramientas utilizadas.


 
   El altavoz mide exteriormente 41cm de alto 27cm de ancho y 23.5 de fondo esta hecho en DM de 19mm con refuerzo de 16mm en el frente, en la zona del 8MI100 (donde alcanza los 35mm)  y 12mm en la de los CP16. En la zona de los Tweeter tiene un poco de pendiente hacia los lados (unos 4º) para que los Tweeter miren un poco hacia afuera _“como si estuviesen disgustados”._


----------



## Quercus (Sep 28, 2015)

Más bricolaje en las pequeñas cajas, con fotos del telefono movil:

  Para pegar los altavoces me gusta utilizar como ya dije, pegamento de poliuretano, por tener un poder de pegado muy superior a cualquier cola, en este caso he utilizado el de tiempo de fraguado más lento. Mucho más que cualquier cola, por lo que es muy cómodo para ajustar todo a al perfección, mientras se colocan los gatos de apriete.

En esta ocasión, como el bafle esta hecho de DM crudo, no tengo que tener en cuenta vetas de madera o disposición en los enrasados para que quede con una cierta estética. Se monta de la forma más cómoda y se lija e iguala todo muy bien después.

Primero he pegado entrepaños, costados y refuerzo interior. 



El pegamento se hincha mientras fragua, por lo que si hay algún hueco o defecto de corte pequeño, lo rellenara y quedara perfectamente estaco.



  Después la trasera, que ya tiene pegada la tapa de conexión, para el alojamiento de los conectores.



  En esta foto se aprecia al fondo, la primera pegada (entrepaños, costados y refuerzo interior)
  Y en primer término, pegando la trasera.



  Lijados y listos para dar fondo o tapa poros como quieran llamarlo.



  Segunda mano de tapa poros a falta de lija y pintura.


----------



## Quercus (Oct 16, 2015)

Sigamos con los últimos detalles y con fotos de teléfono móvil.

  Están pintados de negro mate, igual que el subwoofer al que van a acompañar, quedan marcados los dedos cada vez que los coges.

  En fin, no son para un salón, ni para un sitio donde la estética diga mucho, son  para “hacer ruido” y transportarlos muy a menudo, por lo que no he querido afinar más el acabado. 

  El frente, como hago últimamente, para aislar vibraciones del resto de la caja, lo pego con masilla de poliuretano. Le coloco galletas para fijarlo a la caja mientras lijo todo y que quede  perfectamente alineado con el resto del cajón, en curvas sobre todo y luego aprovecho las hendiduras de las galletas para que la masilla entre en ellas y la pegada quede aun mejor, aunque la verdad no lo necesita por la fortaleza con que pega este producto, “mejor que sobre”.

  He colocado unas tiras de goma de 4mm de grueso, que es la separación entre el frente y la caja, y hago una primera pegada. 

  Lo que se aprecia en la esquina un poco más claro es el trozo de goma.





   En este caso que hay bastante separación entre frente y caja, una vez seco, vuelvo a echar masilla en todo el contorno, para repasar la unión.






Tenía a mano solo un altavoz de cada tipo y he probado que tal queda.


----------



## Quercus (Jul 13, 2016)

Les voy a exponer en algunos post, tal como lo valla construyendo, el desarrollo del montaje de la caja  para el otro 15G40 que tengo.

  La idea es que sea muuuuucho mas ligero, pues el otro está hecho en DM de 35mm y tiene una capacidad de 125L  que con la electrónica de la última reforma se va a algo más de 70 kilos, o sea, poco recomendable para el transporte.

  Este será en DM de 19mm y unos 85L descontando los refuerzos. Los refuerzos en este tipo de cajas son “el hándicap” para que funcionen bien. Espero que con el diseño que les voy a dar, la vibración sea mínima. Se montan sub de este tipo con DM de 16/19mm que con estas potencias, si no están mínimamente reforzados, son  “sonajeros” que suenan a la par del altavoz.

  Me servirá de conejillo de indias para montar las otras “gangas” que compre. Y alguno se me antoja que será, para dos  18G400 en Isobárico que me dan buenas simulaciones, veremos…

  Las fotos son con el teléfono  móvil y les falta calidad. Pero se ve razonablemente lo importante.
  Primero el frente, haciendo el círculo del asiento del altavoz y de los tubos de sintonía:





  Los accesorios para trazar círculos son diferentes, porque el que trae la maquina no vale para hacer círculos pequeños y tuve que fabricarme uno.

  El frente es de doble grueso 38mm. Para aprovechar trozos de DM, la parte posterior del frontal que hace el doble grueso, son cuatro trozos enlazados con galletas:



  Los círculos de  la parte posterior una vez trazados, los hice con la máquina de calar para ahorrar polvo de la fresadora:



  Pegado del frontal a la vez que enlazado con galletas, es importante que quede perfecto y sin ninguna grieta:



  El resultado:


----------



## Quercus (Jul 14, 2016)

Otro avance.

  Este es el refuerzo que me orientara para los futuros altavoces de este tipo. Queda enlazado con galletas y pegado en todos los lados menos en el frente, que solo se pega una porcion pequeña, por lo que la rigidez será alta, veremos si suficiente para mí gusto... estuve tentado de poner doble costilla en la parte mas larga y dividirla en tres. Como digo sera orientativo: 



  Despiece del altavoz ya mecanizado para empezar a pegarlo:



   La prueba para confirmar que todo está en su sitio, perfecta:


----------



## Quercus (Jul 16, 2016)

Empezando a pegar.

  Pegado del Perímetro:



    Pegado de la parte trasera, en la que ya tiene el habitáculo para colocar los bornes para inyectar señal:





  A falta de un buen lijado. El frente está colocado solo con el mecanizado de las galletas que servirá para un mejor agarre de la masilla de poliuretano:



  Lijado, solo falta pegar los tubos de sintonía y a la espera de decidir la terminación de los filos, en función de si llevara protección en las 8 esquinas como el otro, o si le colocare asas para transportarlo mejor:


----------



## Quercus (Jul 17, 2016)

Otro proyecto en el que estoy liado y del que no tengo fotos del comienzo.

  Se trata de un sub para el dormitorio de mi hija, que  colocare mirando al suelo. 

  Me comprometí, a que si la nota final de bachillerato era satisfactoria… pues eso, mejoraría su equipo musical, ha sido muy satisfactoria, así que, a pagar toca.

  He empezado por el Sub que es el más débil que tiene.

  La caja tiene 65L está hecho en DM de 19mm rechapado de haya natural que tendré que tintar para que no desentone con el resto del mobiliario.

  Foto del interior, en la que al fondo se aprecia los dos refuerzos de 7cm de ancho que le he colocado para minimizar vibraciones, pegue la tapa sin haberlas colocado y tuve que improvisar:



  Con el aislante puesto:





  Se trata de camuflarlo como hice en este:



  Este sería su aspecto a falta de ruedas/patas y barnizar:



  Detalle de la unión de los tableros con haya maciza ensamblada para poder voltearla (este detalle se lo dedico a Antonio que  aprecio el detalle en otro trabajo, pues conoce su dificultad):



  Los tableros que he utilizado son sobrantes, (como casi siempre) fíjense en el trozo del exterior donde va colocado el altavoz, esta lacado, y vendrá bien para pintarlo:



  El mecanizado que faltaba, para inyectarle señal  terminado. Hay poco sitio para ubicarlo.

  La decisión de colocar uno de estos altavoces la haremos escuchando. Uno es un beyma SM110N y el otro un JBL de coche, 200W y 125W respectivamente. Esta sintonizado para el Beyma, en el JBL la sintonía está más baja de lo aconsejable, pero la potencia está muy por debajo del límite.



  En un principio me arriesgare a ponerle ruedas, aunque sé, casi con total seguridad que tendré que cambiarlas por patas, porque vibraran.


----------



## Quercus (Jul 20, 2016)

Terminada la parte del bricolaje.

  He estado retocando la masilla exterior de la pegada del frente, que aun está secando y le he hecho unas fotos.

  Solo tiene una mano de barniz para parquet, a modo de tapa poros y una mano de pintura negra mate a modo de “…que se vea negro mate y punto…” es, para lo que es…no me esmero para luego enfadarme...

  Pesa poco y se maneja bien, por lo que al final le pondré unos buenos tacos de goma sin más protecciones. Parece un juguete comparado con el otro.

  Listo para hacer ruido… a ver cómo se comporta…


----------



## Quercus (Mar 15, 2017)

Les voy a exponer otro “trabajito” de bricolaje que tengo entre manos y que ha surgido de otra  "sugerencia” de la “dueña” de la casa: 

_"...si no se pueden colocar los oscuros, quiero unos a juego con los muebles nuevos..."

_   Los bafles que hay actualmente son estos, ella quería en un principio cambiarlos por _estos_, (los oscuros) pero tienen mucho fondo para el lugar donde van y de ahí la “sugerencia”.

  Los viejos son unos D’appolito diseño de Beyma, que construí mucho antes de aprender cómo se debe hacer un frente, para que suene razonablemente, gracias a Juanfilas.

  Voy a aprovechar los mismos altavoces, cambiando la membrana de los tweeter que mi hija que aún era pequeña cuando los hice, se encargo de abollar. Son altavoces Beyma,  Tweeter T-2030,   Midwoofer doble 5MP60N.

  Los bafles actuales son tres iguales, parte de un sistema 5.1 que están colocados como altavoz central y los dos frontales. Los que estoy haciendo para sustituirlos harán la misma función, pero no serán iguales.

  El material para su construcción, como siempre sobrantes de montajes, *por lo que tengo que hacer muchas pegas* *y empalmes para conseguir los tableros que necesito*. Para el cajón, sobrantes de DM de 19mm rechapado de cerezo natural, que será el color principal. 



 
Y para el frente y refuerzos restos de DM 19mm y 12mm, por lo que el frente ha quedado con un grueso de 31mm



 
Todo está pegado con cola y galletas, por lo que la rigidez unida a los refuerzos es bastante alta.



 


Prueba de que todo el mecanizado está bien, para pegar el altavoz central.



 
Uno de los altavoces frontales pegado y con el mecanizado para pegar el frente.



 
Estas también tienen la unión entre los tableros, con un listón de madera maciza a modo de ensamble, para poder voltear la esquina.







Bueno, las fotos estan hechas con el telefono movil, pero parece que tiene mejor camara que el anterior.


----------



## Quercus (Mar 16, 2017)

Seguimos con el  mecanizado de los frentes.

  Hacer los encajes para los altavoces redondos no tiene dificultad,  pero cuando tienen “otras formas” la cosa se complica.

La mejor solución si se tiene a mano, es  que lo hagan  con CNC, pero cuando hago algo casero o de forma artesanal, como quieran llamarlo, si hay posibilidad me gusta hacerlo a mí, aunque el acabado nunca será igual. Asi puedo pensar “…esto lo he hecho yo…”. 

Esta dificultad se me presenta con los 5MP60N y son 6 encajes. Mi solución ha sido hacer una plantilla, que guardaré para otra ocasión (por eso le he puesto su letrerito). 



En los agujeros para los tubos de sintonía 50mm y 40mm para  PVC de saneamiento, he tenido un pequño problema en los dos, en el de 40mm la broca de “corona” le da 0,5 mm mas de diámetro y tendré que pegarlo con masilla o pegamento de poliuretano para rellenar y que quede firme ( los dos valen ). Para el de 50mm no existe broca de corona, o por lo menos no la he encontrado,  de 48mm pasa a 51mm, por lo que he utilizado la de 48 y he hecho un “rulo de lijado” que se ve en la foto, para conseguir el diámetro rápida y perfectamente, utilizando el soporte de columna.



Así han quedado los frentes, a falta de hacerles los biseles y el mecanizado para pegarlos al cajón.



Frente y cajón  con el mecanizado listo para pegarlos. El frente va pegado con masilla, las hendiduras en ambos lados sirven para que el producto entre por las hendiduras y la pegada sea mucho mejor. El frente como hago últimamente,  no está unido al cajón, queda separado 2mm unido por la masilla, que en este caso no será de poliuretano, sino una mas elástica  que quiero probar, para que el efecto de silentblock  del frente con respecto a la caja, sea más eficiente. Les comentare cuando lo pruebe.



Así han quedado los frentes con los biseles hechos, en el frente del central queda podo espacio libre. 
  También queda un comentario sobre la diferencia de diámetro en los tubos de sintonía que hare.





Los biseles del perímetro están hechos con una sierra circular  inclinada  45º, los que hay alrededor del tweeter en los altavoces frontales,  los hago a mano con un cepillo gemelo al de la foto:


----------



## Quercus (Mar 19, 2017)

El tema de carpintería terminado. Solo falta hacer las bases donde van colocados  los frontales  y que forman parte de los soportes que permiten que se puedan orientar de dcha. a izda. pues van colocados en alto, fijados a la pared a ambos lados de la zona de escucha.

  Les hice unas fotos antes de lijar, para que vean como están quedando.
  Los frontales, aparte de tener 2 midwoofer en vez de 1,  han quedado en la forma, con un aire a los de Bubinga que era la idea:





  Ya lijados, faltándoles el tubo de sintonía y a falta de buscar un rato para empezar a barnizar este es su aspecto:


----------



## angelwind (Mar 19, 2017)

"En los agujeros para los tubos de sintonía 50mm y 40mm para  PVC de  saneamiento, he tenido un pequño problema en los dos, en el de 40mm la  broca de “corona” le da 0,5 mm mas de diámetro y tendré que pegarlo con  masilla o pegamento de poliuretano para rellenar y que quede firme ( los  dos valen ). Para el de 50mm no existe broca de corona, o por lo menos  no la he encontrado,  de 48mm pasa a 51mm, por lo que he utilizado la de  48 y he hecho un “rulo de lijado” que se ve en la foto, para conseguir  el diámetro rápida y perfectamente, utilizando el soporte de columna."
Es que en el extraño mundo de las medidas, las sierras copa (y los tubos de acero de sección circular) tienen la costumbre de venir en pulgadas por defecto...
Las medidas imperiales se resisten a desaparecer a pesar de que ESE imperio es parte del pasado.. (God save the Queen..)
Felicitaciones por el bricolage!!!
¡Que te están quedando de la hostia, cabroncete!!
Jajaja... muy buen trabajo y muy ilustrativas las fotos.


----------



## svartahrid (Mar 20, 2017)

Ese metodo de union del Quercus es insuperable, en hora buena. 

Y hablando de uniones, hace un momento hice un experimento para ver como se comporta el clavo comun de 2mm en madera mdf de 19mm, he clavado unos de canto o perfil, dado que al ser la parte mas debil del mdf, ahi es donde interesa ver si ocurre una buena fijacion sin provocar rajaduras.

Hice unos agujeros guia de 1.5mm, para el clavo de 2mm antes mencionado. Observe que se comportan bastante bien, una fijacion estupenda, costando mucho trabajo sacarlo con pinzas. De preferencia hay que estar 1.5" alejado del borde, de modo que no propicie rajadura, y usar clavos de una longitud de 1.75" a 2", y asi como uses un buen pegamento, no solo nada tendria que envidiar a usar tornillos, que pienso que hasta podria ser mas apropiado dado que el clavo no ataca el area circundante haciendo menos posible una rajadura, obteniendo una excelente fijacion.


----------



## Quercus (Mar 20, 2017)

angelwind dijo:


> Es que en el extraño mundo de las medidas, las sierras copa (y los tubos de acero de sección circular) tienen la costumbre de venir en pulgadas por defecto...
> Las medidas imperiales se resisten a desaparecer a pesar de que ESE imperio es parte del pasado.. (God save the Queen..)
> Felicitaciones por el bricolage!!!
> ¡Que te están quedando de la hostia, cabroncete!!
> Jajaja... muy buen trabajo y muy ilustrativas las fotos.


  Muchas gracias angelwind.

Que la base de medida en las brocas de corona es la pulgada, lo empezaba a sospechar por tanto inconveniente, el último ferretero donde compre la de 73mm para tubo de 75mm me lo confirmo tal como has hecho tú.

Después he visto que algunos fabricantes, si hacen broca de 50mm y 75mm, pero hay que buscar distribuidor. No es un problema tan grande para tanto lio.

En mi caso para la tubería de pequeño calibre, tengo 32mm para tubo de 32mm, 40mm para tubo de 40mm, 48mm para tubo de 50mm y 73 para tubo de 75mm, unos con masilla y otros con rulo. Por encima de eso fresadora con compas.


svartahrid dijo:


> Ese metodo de union del Quercus es insuperable, en hora buena.


Hola svartahrid, gracias.

Todo lo que pueda comentar sobre tu prueba, puede sonar mal y nada *mas lejos de mi intención, que quede claro.*

  Cualquier caja, de la naturaleza que sea,  que queramos montar utilizando clavos, no es la mejor opción, ni tan siquiera aconsejable. Mucho menos si se trata de DM (MDF como ustedes le llaman por sus siglas en ingles).

Fijate la prueba que has expuesto:


svartahrid dijo:


> Observe que se comportan bastante bien, una fijacion estupenda, costando mucho trabajo sacarlo con pinzas


  Prueba a taladrar un agujero de 2,5mm y similar longitud 5cm (2”) para un tornillo de 3,5mm de grueso, atorníllalo y prueba a sacarlo con pinzas.

Si tienes que hacer un agujero para clavar un clavo, mejor hazlo para un tornillo, es solo atornillarlo y la fortaleza de esa unión es incomparable. Aparte de la fortaleza que le da el tornillo, la cola pega por presión por lo que hará mucho mejor unión. 

Puedes dejar los tornillos  si no van a estorbar, o sacarlos y taladrando con la medida correcta de diámetro y 3/5mm *menos* de fondo (dependiendo de lo plano  que este la parte que queda fuera) sustituirlos por *tubillones*. Esos 3/5mm menos de fondo son para poder repasar adecuadamente y que quede perfecto. Creo recordar haber expuesto esta idea antes.



Y sobre todo, *el altavoz es para ti*, creo que merece la pena un poco mas de trabajo y que quede bien.

Claro que cada uno es libre de obtener la calidad que quiera.


----------



## Quercus (May 3, 2017)

Un poco mas de bricolaje. 

  Al necesitar que los altavoces tuviesen poco fondo, he tenido que colocar los tubos de sintonía curvos. Al utilizar tubería de PVC, se encuentran codos para  hacerlo sin ningún problema.

  El aislante es un conglomerado de espuma. Este en concreto lo he utilizado en los últimos altavoces que he hecho, trae un grosor de 4cm. que utilizo cortándolo a la mitad. Como se observa en la foto con 2cm queda bastante bien. 









  Los cajones los tengo barnizados. 

  Como comentaba al principio de este post, están hechos con restos/sobrantes. Fíjense que el correspondiente al central (primera foto) la tapa trasera es igualmente DM de 19mm pero rechapado de haya blanca, no me quedaba mas rechapado de cerezo y la terminación de los ensambles traseros es diferente por exigencias de las medidas que quedaban. 

  Bueno es la parte trasera y  en la forma en que van colocados, no se verán comparados.







  El color real es algo mas oscuro y rojizo de cómo se aprecia en las dos ultimas fotos. Seria prácticamente como se ve en las dos siguientes:


----------



## Quercus (May 4, 2017)

Listos y funcionando.

  El altavoz central en el soporte destinado que le he hecho.



  Me falta cambiar a “modo metalista” para modificar y aprovechar los soportes que hice para los  altavoces frontales anteriores y colocarlos en su lugar de escucha.

  Este es uno de los que hice, hace casi 7 años:

Ver el archivo adjunto 36089

  El cambio de caja los ha mejorado.





  Quién diría que son los mismos altavoces:

  Es la misma *“mona”…* PERO… *“vestida de seda”.*


----------



## jorger (May 4, 2017)

Menuda PRECIOSIDAD  
Ya venía echando de menos trabajos como éste en el foro. El acabado es impresionante.
Me he enamorado de tus bafles


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 4, 2017)

Que profesor!!!!!!!!!!



(expresión argentina de admiración desmedida).


----------



## juanfilas (May 5, 2017)

pfff! excelentes!!! quedaron realmente de lujo!!!


----------



## Delphos (May 5, 2017)

Saludos amigo Quercus, simplemente espectacular, un trabajo muy profesional el tuyo, en verdad quedaron de lujo. muchas felicidades .


----------



## Quercus (May 6, 2017)

Muchas gracias a todos por los comentarios.

  Como dije una vez, hacer las cajas de los altavoces no me representa mucha dificultad,  mi profesión ayuda a ello, es por esto, que no hay un especial merito.

*Pero hacerlas de la forma adecuada, es merito de las enseñanzas que he aprendido en este foro. Sobre todo de @juanfilas

*   ¡¡¡ GRACIAS A TODOS POR ELLO !!!


----------



## Iván Francisco (May 6, 2017)

Querido Quercus:
Además de las personas que nombras aquí, hay que agregar el tuyo propio ya que tu voluntad de ayudar ha excedido cualquier expectativa. Muchas gracias por volcar tus conocimientos en esta fuente de intercambio.


----------



## polilapo (May 8, 2017)

EXCELENTES TERMINACIONES !!!! proligidad impecable. Ahora,un comentario nada mas,no todos tienen como para comprar circular y/o cepillo gemelo para esos achanflanados para el tweeter, se pueden realizar con escofina y luego sacar los rayones con lija.
Yo he probado con cepillo electrico, cepillo manual y circular angulada y A MI PARECER es mas facil y se tiene mejor control de los achanflanado con escofina.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2017)

Con dos sierras copa , una de la medida del fresado y la otra del agujero lo harías perfectamente.

Primero marcás con la de mayor diámetro y le das la profundidad deseada , luego con la mas chica le hacés la perforación ; formón y fin


----------



## polilapo (May 8, 2017)

La diferencia es muy poca yo he usado para caño de 40mm la correspondiente medida que le sigue y se bocarda el caño de 40mm con calor y una botella de cerveza fría lo que hace que una vez abocardado el plástico interior queda duro,(por la botella fría)y el exterior blando y se coloca a presión en el agujero (opción de agregado de cola vinilica que no es necesario) cuando se enfría queda clavado, se lija y queda a nivel del frente. Espero le sirva a alguien.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 8, 2017)

polilapo dijo:


> ... yo he usado para caño de 40mm la correspondiente medida que le sigue y se bocarda el caño de 40mm con calor y *una botella de cerveza fría*...


*  
*Nuuuuuu.... yo me tomo la cerveza, pero no la voy a "calentar" con ese invento :babear: :babear:


----------



## polilapo (May 8, 2017)

Poné dos en el freezer,una con agua y la otra te la tomas mientras se enfría el caño ja.
PD dije "una botella DE cerveza fria" y no "una botella CON cerveza fria" es que la medida del cuello agranda justo lo necesario el caño de 40mm. Asi queda.


----------



## Quercus (May 9, 2017)

polilapo dijo:


> EXCELENTES TERMINACIONES !!!! proligidad impecable


  Muchas gracias


polilapo dijo:


> Ahora,un comentario nada mas,no todos tienen como para comprar circular y/o cepillo gemelo para esos achanflanados para el tweeter, se pueden realizar con escofina y luego sacar los rayones con lija.


Indudablemente, no todo el mundo dispone de TODAS las herramientas, adecuadas para cada situación, tienen que suplirlas con herramientas más simples y más tiempo y dedicación, es lo que hay.

Si hacemos los biseles y los chaflanes con lo más básico, la escofina es una solución, si tuviese que elegir entre la escofina y un cepillo manual, elegiría este ultimo sin pensármelo. La escofina no es tan precisa, aparte de que yo personalmente, tardo mucho menos en hacer el chaflán con el cepillo y tengo mucha menos lija por delante que con la escofina. *Pero esto es cuestión de gustos. 

*El DM (MDF) se moldea con *cepillo manual* estupendamente, la única pega, es que se como el *filo de corte* a marchas forzadas, *al igual que cualquier herramienta que utilicemos con él*, incluso la escofina, claro que el cepillo lo podemos afilar. 

Es por esto que las fresas para mecanizar DM, deben tener las cuchillas de corte de “metal duro” (Widia) y aun así, una fresa con metal duro utilizada solo en madera, es *casi* eterna (hay excepciones con algunas maderas) sin embargo utilizada en DM pierde mucho filo. 

En la composición del DM hay *MUCHO MAS* que polvo de madera. 

Se trazan de forma bien definida los bordes del chaflán y se tarda muy poco en devastarlo. No hace falta un filo de _“afeitado”_ como para cepillar madera, es mucho mas blando e incluso con poco filo se puede cepillar. Al terminar si habrá que afilarlo para utilizarlo en madera.



polilapo dijo:


> Yo he probado con cepillo electrico, cepillo manual y circular angulada y A MI PARECER es mas facil y se tiene mejor control de los achanflanado con escofina.


Si se tiene cepillo eléctrico, es ideal para hacer una aproximación a lo que queremos hacer, por la velocidad a la que devasta, A mayor practica con él, mas próximo dejamos el bisel a lo definitivo y menos hay que afinar de forma manual.

La circular inclinable o angulada como la llamas, es la ideal para los biseles rectos o con un falseo homogéneo hasta 45º. Para hacer los que rodean el tweeter no es practico ni aconsejable y en según qué medidas imposible. 

Para hacer estos chaflanes con maquina, se puede hacer por ejemplo:

-Un soporte doble paralelo que delimita la profundidad sobre los que se desliza una fresadora. 
-Una tupi con eje inclinable.
-Una CNC.

Si tuviésemos una fábrica de altavoces de calidad, donde hay que hacer muchas veces un determinado chaflán, entonces *SI* necesitaríamos hacerlo de forma mecánica. Pero para hacer unos altavoces de uso propio *NO*, solo hace falta ser un poco meticuloso y paciente.

*El tiempo que se necesita para hacer los reglajes en cualquiera de las maquinas, superan con mucho el tiempo que se tarda en hacerlo manualmente. 

*Los chaflanes que rodean el tweeter de los frontales en 20/30 minutos aprox. están hechos los dos, es mas rápido de lo que parece. Alguien con poca práctica tardará más indudablemente, pero tampoco para desistir de hacerlo. Después lija con un taco *bien estabilizado* para no redondear los márgenes, si queremos unos biseles planos y “voila”.

A mayor habilidad con el cepillo, menor cantidad de lija y siempre mucha, mucha menos que con la escofina.

Para que nos entendamos: La escofina es estupenda para aplicársela a los mangos de madera pulidos, que *se resbalan y para agrandar agujeros.

*Todo esto desde mi experiencia, pero como *casi todo* hay varias formas de hacerlo, dice el refrán:

*“…cada maestrillo tiene su librillo…”

P.D. me ha parecido demostrar que no soy muy partidario de la escofina? o es solo una sensacion?
*


----------



## polilapo (May 9, 2017)

Buen dia a todos. Aca,en Argentina, un cepillo manual cuesta u$s 100,escofina u$s 5. . . . . Sueldo promedio u$s 1000. Desde ese punto de vista era mi comentario. Seguro que las herramientas mecánicas superan en mucho a las manuales en velocidad y calidad de terminación,eso es indiscutible.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 9, 2017)

El año pasado compré un cepillo manual *CHICO*, que no sirve para desbastar a lo bruto sino mas bien para aplanar y retocar, y creo que me salió 25 trumps. Pero tenés que combinar herramientas, y podés debastar con la escofina o sierra inclinable, luego aplanar con cepillo y finalmente terminar con lija.
Es mas laburo?? Seguro que sí, pero tampoco es taaaanto trabajo adicional, y si andás flojo de fondos, es un excelente medio para reusar las herramietas que tenés... asumiendo que tengas algunas, por que si nó vas j0did0.

El diseño achaflanado da buenos resultados, pero no sé si "mejores" (si es que vale la palabra) que colocar los parlantes fuera del eje central. El efecto estéticamente es perfecto... si mostrás los parlantes, pero si ponés rejillas protectoras la diferencia es insignificante y desaparecen los problemas de achaflanar los bordes.

Que se yo... hay varias formas de hacerlo y minimizar la difracción de los bordes, empezando por la mas fácil que es fresar los bordes en forma curva, aunque es necesario una fresa con un radio de al menos 1/2" y terminando por los chaflanes. En la mayoría de los casos, los efectos de la sala enmascaran esta difracción (sea mucha o poca) así que, dependiendo de como los ubiquen, la diferencia puede ser inapreciable... asumiendo que puedan escuchar sus efectos por sobre la distorsión del propio parlante.

Claro que no hay motivo para no hacerlo bien si se tiene la habilidad y las herramientas, pero tampoco hay que perseguirse tanto, por que si buscan en la web van a encontrar que la SPL de la difracción es muy baja...


----------



## polilapo (May 9, 2017)

Aca en Santa Fe los números son otros ja. Estoy actualizando mis cajas,saqué mid y tweeter de la caja de woofer y les estoy haciendo una caja independiente bien chica (punto radiante según Linkwitz) asi poder moverlos del eje de los woofer y ver que tanto varia el sonido por la difracción de borde por sobre el achanflanado. Ya subiré imágenes.


----------



## EdgardoCas (May 9, 2017)

Para trabajar el MDF, el cepillo me parece un despropósito. Con la lijadora de banda, y cambiando el grano de lija, los rebajes quedan estupendos (hay que usar barbijo porque es tremendo lo que vuela)
Hay que tener práctica y mucho cuidado con apoyar demasiado la máquina.


----------



## Iván Francisco (May 9, 2017)

polilapo dijo:


> Aca en Santa Fe los números son otros ja. Estoy actualizando mis cajas,saqué mid y tweeter de la caja de woofer y les estoy haciendo una caja independiente bien chica (punto radiante según Linkwitz) asi poder moverlos del eje de los woofer y ver que tanto varia el sonido por la difracción de borde por sobre el achanflanado. Ya subiré imágenes.



Esa fué siempre la idea de este proyecto, separar en 2 bafles distintos los woofers del resto de los componentes. El resultado es sorprendente...se puede jugar con los ejes y ángulos. Dale nomás...
Pd: ya solucioné el empotramiento del tweeter...la foto es vieja.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2017)

Están mezclando cepillo de mano (el caballo-hp lo ponen tus brazos)  con cepìllo eléctrico (el hp lo pone el enchufe )

Edgardo , la lijadora redondea los bordes si no se utiliza con demasiado cuidado


----------



## Quercus (May 9, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Están mezclando cepillo de mano (el caballo-hp lo ponen tus brazos) con cepìllo eléctrico (el hp lo pone el enchufe )
> 
> Edgardo , la lijadora redondea los bordes si no se utiliza con demasiado cuidado


  Asi es DOSMETROS, creía que me había explicado bien, exponiendo la forma de hacerlo sin tener maquinaria, pero se ve que mi castellano no es muy bueno…
A parte de esto, hacer biseles y chaflanes con lijadora no me parece la mejor de las ideas.


EdgardoCas dijo:


> Para trabajar el MDF, el cepillo me parece un despropósito. Con la lijadora de banda, y cambiando el grano de lija, los rebajes quedan estupendos (hay que usar barbijo porque es tremendo lo que vuela)
> Hay que tener práctica y mucho cuidado con apoyar demasiado la máquina.


  Si, …la verdad es que es un verdadero despropósito... Nada mas que te fijes en esto, para ver hasta que punto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1165715/


----------



## jorger (May 9, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Edgardo , la lijadora redondea los bordes si no se utiliza con demasiado cuidado


Y, no solo por los bordes, también tiende a lijar más en el centro que en los extremos de la banda. Si no tienes cuidado te deja una bonita cuenca, pequeña (1mm de profundidad) pero te hace el destrozo 
Hay que tener buen manejo con esa máquina.


----------



## polilapo (May 9, 2017)

Este frente esta hecho a escofina y lija al agua 380, el desvaste grueso de las esquinas se hizo con cepillo electrico y el achanflanado de los lados con cierra circular a 45° pero las terminaciones a escofina y lija (no estan tan mal los bordes) maso 2hs de trabajo por frente.
Esto es para que todos aquellos que no tienen herramientas (electricas y especificas) profesionales sepan pueden hacer buenas terminaciones con dedicacion y cuidado con herramientas basicas.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 9, 2017)

Que bonita charla se armó ! Se aprende mucho con Uds! 
Lo que yo uso a mansalva como buen cavernícola ansioso ( y algo de maña) ... es el disco de lija en la amoladora!! ... despues tablita con lija .


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2017)

Disco de lija liso o flapp ?

En algún momento les daré unos tips de afilación casera , quizás arme un post a propósito


----------



## polilapo (May 9, 2017)

A la espera entonces . . . .afilacion de Widias???? O herramientas de acero rápido?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2017)

Todas


----------



## polilapo (May 9, 2017)

Bieeeeen,tengo la broca del router desafilada y tengo que seguir en breve con la caja de los woofer,quedamos a la espera.
 PD vi en Troels Gravensen que tambien usan un formón para los achanflanados,lo probé y queda muy bien pero da mucho trabajo y es fácil pasarse de las lineas. . . .


----------



## EdgardoCas (May 9, 2017)

Seguramente que debastando de a poquito queda perfecto como le quedó al amigo Quercus, pero hay que ser muy prolijo (no lo soy) y hay que tener una paciencia de oro (no la tengo); a eso me refería con "despropósito".
Mi frase de cabecera es "Hay tres formas de hacer las cosas: bien, mal y como yo las hago"
Como dijo alguna vez allá por 1977 el cantante de Santa Esmeralda, don Leroy Gomez: Que no me malentiendan


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2017)

Mejor hecho y con defectos que la perfección inconclusa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 9, 2017)

Lo "perfecto" es enemigo de lo "bueno".


----------



## EdgardoCas (May 9, 2017)

Quiero aclarar que el término correcto es "desbastar" (con s y b, devastar es otra cosa), por lo que su derivado sería desbaste.


----------



## polilapo (May 9, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo "perfecto" es enemigo de lo "bueno".


 Dr Z,podrías iniciar un post con la aplicación de ésto a la construccion de cajas acústicas,asi los neófitos como yo conocemos las limitaciones a las que tenemos que someternos. Gracias


----------



## LuisTesla (May 10, 2017)

Esteticamente se ve muy bien, pero si no contas con tanto tiempo para dedicarle al diseño, las opciones  simples.










Los de Wilson Audio se resignaron tambien





Y como siempre todo con criterio, si no se puede caer en el mundo bizarro de Sir Wily Patraña


----------



## AntonioAA (May 11, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Disco de lija liso o flapp ?
> 
> En algún momento les daré unos tips de afilación casera , quizás arme un post a propósito



El disco normal ... #36 o #50 segun el caso ....


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2017)

Probá un Flap de grano mediano ya que suelen ahogarse-inutuilizarse bastante rápido , y que sea de los buenos (son algo más caros) ya que los económicos tienen las tiritas de lija muy angostas


----------



## EdgardoCas (May 11, 2017)

LuisTesla dijo:


> Y como siempre todo con criterio, si no se puede caer en el mundo bizarro de Sir Wily Patraña
> 
> http://www.wp-hometheater.com/imindex/Nueva carpeta3/extreme11.jpg



esta *bazofia* va directo al rincón del audiófilo


----------



## angelwind (May 11, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá un Flap de grano mediano ya que suelen ahogarse-inutuilizarse bastante rápido , y que sea de los buenos (son algo más caros) ya que los económicos tienen las tiritas de lija muy angostas


Cuidado con los discos flap sobre madera, MDF o cualquier material por el estilo.
Se deben usar con suma prudencia y sapiencia..... sino es facilísimo hacerle unos hermosos pozos a la superficie.
Lo ideal es conseguir una amoladora de velocidad variable  (las hay, pocas, pero existen), 11.000 rpm comen que dan miedo...
En caso de decidirse por el Flap, también verificar que te dieron un disco para madera, ya que existen con lijas para metal, y contrariamente a lo supuesto, estos se queman y empastan más que los específicos para madera.


----------



## shevchenko (May 12, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá un Flap de grano mediano ya que suelen ahogarse-inutuilizarse bastante rápido , y que sea de los buenos (son algo más caros) ya que los económicos tienen las tiritas de lija muy angostas



Hace poco usé un disco de lija para madera creo que grano 40 o 70 ...no gastaba la madera la comía 
Esta genial! conviene poner 2 planchuelas limitando así si hay un chispazo se sabe que se llegó al punto deseado
no rinde para terminaciones...ya que sacas de a medio centímetro con sólo darle un toquecito 
así que no es para terminaciones... el flap es de juguete comparado a esos discos... duran mucho y son económicos...
si no tenes el disco plástico que va atrás podes poner un disco de corte... como no se trabaja con presión este disco no sufre la carga...
Como detalle... a pesar de ser muy porosos no dejan tantas rayas... con una lija 80 o similar se deja terminado.... 
Para mis próximas cajas voy a usar las técnicas que vi acá y muy probablemente tome prestadas unas ideas 



angelwind dijo:


> Cuidado con los discos flap sobre madera, MDF o cualquier material por el estilo.
> Se deben usar con suma prudencia y sapiencia..... sino es facilísimo hacerle unos hermosos pozos a la superficie.
> Lo ideal es conseguir una amoladora de velocidad variable  (las hay, pocas, pero existen), 11.000 rpm comen que dan miedo...
> En caso de decidirse por el Flap, también verificar que te dieron un disco para madera, ya que existen con lijas para metal, y contrariamente a lo supuesto, estos se queman y empastan más que los específicos para madera.



Yo sin darme cuenta compre uno para piedra y ese si anda bien para madera aunque se empasta un poco no se quema y no quema la madera!!


----------



## cyverlarva (Jun 10, 2017)

Para los que quieran cortar agujeros perfectos para sus parlantes, les dejo la plantilla para armar sus corta agujeros audiophile grade. Solo abran el archivo en Acrobat, ir a imprimir, tamaño real, poster e impriman el archivo, peguen las hojas, y cuando tengan la plantilla lista la pegan en un pedazo de mdf de 3 o 5mm cortan por los bordes, le ponen un tornillo con una mariposa, y a cortar agujeritos. Ojo Si la plantilla la pegan a mdf los medios salen autoritarios y con puntas verdes, si la pegan a multilaminado salen tornasolados con atisbos de frutas rojas, estan avisados!!!


La plantilla esta diseñada para la fresadora Robust que venden en Easy, pero como veran es facilmente adaptable a cualquier tipo de fresadora.

Saludos


----------



## svartahrid (Jun 19, 2017)

Buenas, hace poco que le vengo dando vueltas a una interesante observacion que hice en la pestaña puertos del winisd, que igual y no se si se trate de una chorrada o habria que probar...

Para una FS de 30hz, dos tubos de 3" deberan tener una longitud de 20.4 pulgadas, obteniendo un vent mach de 0.03, sin embargo, si elegimos 6 tubos de 1", la longitud cae a unos agradables 6.80" y un vent mach de 0.03. Si ya se que serian muchos puertos, aunque pequeños en diametro y longitud. Es esto algo funcional en la practica? o daria muchos ruidos aunque winisd diga que tendremos un flujo de aire calmado repartido entre todo? alguien lo ha hecho ya? tenia pensado mejor poner a mi caja de 15" 6 o 7 puertos de 1", si eso me da un mach de 0.02 y no ocupa tanto espacio ni por dentro ni por fuera, cosa demasiado brutal si se usaran tubos de 3", que ya me habia decidido por ello antes de indagar en esto del mini paralelismo jeje... saludos.


----------



## Iván Francisco (Jun 19, 2017)

svartahrid dijo:


> Buenas, hace poco que le vengo dando vueltas a una interesante observacion que hice en la pestaña puertos del winisd, que igual y no se si se trate de una chorrada o habria que probar...
> 
> Para una FS de 30hz, dos tubos de 3" deberan tener una longitud de 20.4 pulgadas, obteniendo un vent mach de 0.03, sin embargo, si elegimos 6 tubos de 1", la longitud cae a unos agradables 6.80" y un vent mach de 0.03. Si ya se que serian muchos puertos, aunque pequeños en diametro y longitud. Es esto algo funcional en la practica? o daria muchos ruidos aunque winisd diga que tendremos un flujo de aire calmado repartido entre todo? alguien lo ha hecho ya? tenia pensado mejor poner a mi caja de 15" 6 o 7 puertos de 1", si eso me da un mach de 0.02 y no ocupa tanto espacio ni por dentro ni por fuera, cosa demasiado brutal si se usaran tubos de 3", que ya me habia decidido por ello antes de indagar en esto del mini paralelismo jeje... saludos.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 157454



Probaste cambiar de "shape" al tubo y convertirlo en rectangular? Quizás te de la profundidad misma del espesor de madera que uses, variando las dimensiones...


----------



## polilapo (Jun 19, 2017)

Buenas noches,tengo el WinISD 0.7.0.900 y no tiene mas la ventana de Port,ahora trae ademas de la ventana de vent (donde aparecen medidas,formas,end correction y la resonancia del puerto-útil para no pasarse de ésta -) ahora tiene un grafico de "Port air velocity" para puertos al frente y atrás del bafle y sus ganancias. Este grafico no solo da la variación de velocidad sino tambien la frecuencia donde lo hace. Espero les sirva el dato


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 19, 2017)

No hay magia en las combinaciones de tubos de sintonia:
Para un cierto volumen de caja , que ya esta determinado , el largo del tubo depende de :
- Frecuencia de sintonia 
- AREA del tubo .
Si te da exagerado el largo la unica solucion viable es aumentar diametro .
poner 6 tubos de 1" es como querer hacer un boxer atando perros chihuahuas ....


----------



## svartahrid (Jun 19, 2017)

Iván Francisco dijo:


> Probaste cambiar de "shape" al tubo y convertirlo en rectangular? Quizás te de la profundidad misma del espesor de madera que uses, variando las dimensiones...



No entendi muy bien a que te refieres, de todas formas escogi circular dado lo ventajoso que resulta utilizar herramientas de corte circular para instalarlos, aunque de todas formas estoy sujeto a ciertas restricciones de espacio dado el diseño de caja al que le quiero implementar esta actualizacion, cosa que no me molesta en lo absoluto tirar de la idea de poner 8 tubos, dado que ya vieron las diferencias en longitud que se pueden lograr? puedo ir tranquilamente hacia 30hz en un bajo de 15 de 50 litros sin que los tubos de 1" tengan que revazar mas de 10" de longitud, cuando haciendo mis observaciones con tubos de mayor diametro, como de 3 y 4", los tubos tenian que tener casi 30" de largo, por eso en un inicio pretendia poner dos tubos de 3" externos, no importandome que midan alrededor de 25".

Lo que me gusta de eso de usar muchos tubos de menor diametro, ademas de lo tecnico, es que puedes distribuirlos en ciertos grupos y formar divertidos patrones  en mi caso seria como ven aqui abajo, dado que quiero distribuirlos sobre de un exagono de mdf que lleva _mi caja_, la cual por cierto ya sufrio una modificacion pasando de sellada, a porteada, aunque no suena tan bien a tope de potencia, sin duda necesita un puerto mas holgado, y entonces queria atreverme con los 8 puertos, si es que en verdad terminan no haciendo turbulencia o chiflando, que ya he decidido que iran colocados tal y como muestro en la imagen de abajo, aunque un poco mas ajustados segun tenga que acomodarme acorde al area de la pieza donde quiero insertarlos.

@AntonioAA te equivocaste al teclear? 





> Si te da exagerado el largo la unica solucion viable es aumentar diametro .


porque mientras mas ancho, mas largo tendria que ser, ahora si querias decir que aumentar la caja, eso es algo que he observado, mientras mas litraje, menos longitud requerida, y esa longitud claro varia tambien dependiendo el diametro, ya con dos de 3" se me iba a unos valores no permisibles a mi caja, a no ser que tirara de frankesteinadas , que igual con 8 tubos ya lo estoy haciendo, aunque me queda un factor de forma o tamaño mas compacto que las cañerias de 3" a los costados, por otro lado, no estoy interesado en hacer mas grande la caja, ya eso seria una modificacion mas complicada, ademas que no quisiera exceder ciertas proporciones, ya con 50 litros suena con bastante ganancia.

 Me interesa descubrir que tal sonara esto, 0.02 vent mach, no es ni caro si los haces de pvc, que cuestan un toston.


----------



## elucches (Jun 20, 2017)

Si el agujero es muy chico, baja el Q de la ventana y así el Q de pérdidas total, y por lo tanto se ve afectada la sintonía.

Lo que te decía AntonioAA, si le entendí bien, es que para una frecuencia de sintonía, un volumen de aire desplazado y una velocidad máxima del aire dados, la relación entre el área de la ventana y su longitud es una constante. Y por área de la ventana se entiende, cuando hay más de una, la sumatoria de las áreas.

El australiano Bill Collison hizo experimentos en base a los cuales produjo el programa Flare-it, especialmente para el diseño de las ventanas.


----------



## svartahrid (Jun 20, 2017)

elucches dijo:


> Y por área de la ventana se entiende, cuando hay más de una, la sumatoria de las áreas.



Eso lo se, pero pense que igual algun efecto se lograba con esa configuracion, despues de todo son datos que me ha arrojado winisd, de ahi mi poco escepticismo. 

Creo que ya mejor modificare la caja completamente en la parte inferior, volando el piso y añadiendo una extension con tarugos, y no se, quizas le doy unos litritos de mas cosa de que los requerimientos en longitud de los tubos no sea tan larga y pueda ponerlos ademas internamente, me di cuenta de que incluso con dos de 3" apenas y quedaria bien, pero para ir a lo correcto deberia poner 3 de 3", o hacer el puerto de ranura tambien si se presta, que creo que es lo que al final hare, habiendo descartado hace rato una linea de transmision de 180 grados en 2 o 3 partes, no creo eso sea bueno, asi que ire tan ancho como pueda y con libertad de doblarlo tan solo una vez y a un angulo de 45grados, cosa que no comprometa el correcto flujo de aire.


----------



## svartahrid (Jun 22, 2017)

Ahora estoy usando el winisd 0.7.0.950, me ha encantado la interfaz grafica, y esa grafica dedicada a observar el desplazamiento del aire en el puerto en m/s simplemente genial, aunque no se si el otro software tambien tenia algo como eso, aunque en ese solo me basaba en los numeros del vent mach, el cual me parecio que nunca fue demasiado fidedigno, ya ven que me decia que 8 puertos chicos irian de perlas, cuando lo cierto es que a fin de cuentas, iria demasiado apretado el flujo.


----------



## aguirregus (Ago 7, 2017)

Hola a todos, les escribo por una consulta puntual: estoy armando unos monitores y quisiera sus opiniones respecto al enchapado sobre MDF, se debe pegar con cola de carpintero o con cemento de contacto?
Desde ya, muchas gracias
Gustavo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2017)

Con cola de carpintero sería mejor , pero vas a necesitar una "cala" (prensa) , si podés prensar con otro aglomerado o MDF con bastante peso , podria andar , no te olvides poner diario para que no se te pegue contra la "prensa" 

Con cemento de contacto también anda y es más sencillo , sólo que tenés que tener un poco de cuidado al lustrar , ya que si abusás del thinner te lo puede despegar.


----------



## polilapo (Ago 7, 2017)

Hola,yo probé ambos sistemas y ambos tienen sus pro y contras.
 Cola de carpintero:demora mas el secado (hay que ir haciendo cara por cara y prensarla),se puede corregir (hasta retirarla y volverla a pegar),si manchas el enchapado con un trapo húmedo y después lija se elimina el residuo,lo podes pintar con cualquier tipo de laca.
 Cemento de contacto:es instantáneo el pegado (podes hacer todo el bafle de una y no necesita prensado),NO se puede corregir(donde pegaste ahi quedo,si lo retiras . . . .bueno,no te lo aconsejo),si manchas el enchapado es difícil limpiarlo (el solvente penetra rápido en la madera),NO lo podes pintar con pinturas que tengan thiner porque pasa a través del enchapado y disuelve el pegamento aglobandolo.
 PD. Yo prefiero cola de carpintero,a mi m quedo mejor y absorbe imperfecciones en el MDF.
 Por lo menos esta es mi experiencia(no solo en bafles,en muebles tambien)
 Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2017)

Hay lacas y barnices al AGUA :

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...X&ved=0ahUKEwjqg4zyoMXVAhXGnJAKHaniC6MQsAQIMw

Y laca poliuretánica al AGUA 

https://www.google.com.ar/search?tb.....1.1.64.psy-ab..0.5.839...0i13k1.QE6nvKbVETc


----------



## polilapo (Ago 7, 2017)

Asi es (soy tecnico constructor y arquitecto) pero no tienen la dureza y el brillo de las base solvente. He probado en pisos varias marcas y las mejores son a base solvente y de dos componentes,mejor aun,en mi humilde experiencia. Perdón por el off topic.
 Pero supongo que para bafles no necesitan tanta calidad.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 7, 2017)

Coincido con el Arquitecto. Mejor al solvente . Con soplete y manos finas NO se despega el cemento de contacto. Al agua sin embargo vienen mejorando y mucho . Ya hay para autos . Con ninguna hay que mojar demasiado


----------



## Quercus (Ago 7, 2017)

La cola de carpintero, por regla general es muy superior en cualquier pegada a la cola de contacto. Aunque como siempre, la calidad es determinante.

  Por otro lado con la cola de carpintero se necesita tener algunas  herramientas como comento DOSMETROS (prensa) o como digo yo, un “ejército” de gatos y tablas con un plástico intermedio  para que no se peguen a la chapa y poder conseguir una pegada uniforme.

  La cola de contacto simplifica mucho el trabajo, si tenemos experiencia o mucha maña al utilizara.  Para este tipo de trabajos es la que utilizaría, pero solo si es de la mejor calidad.

   Como también han dicho se puede utilizar barnices al agua, a lo que añadiría que los buenos son bastante caros.

  Los que yo utilizo en según qué muebles, son barnices al agua para *suelos de madera *con poliuretano y de los de última generación, una vez seco queda durísimo y muy superior a cualquier barniz para muebles. Por pruebas,  solo lo superan en dureza los barnices con dos componentes para suelos de madera.

  Los normales mono componente al disolvente con poliuretano para *suelos de madera*  y de buena calidad, son similares en dureza. 

  El de dos componentes es mejor desde el punto de vista de mayor dureza y brillo, si te gusta el brillo (prefiero mate o semimate aunque depende del color de la madera)  luego vienen los inconvenientes, si se puede decir así:

  1º  El que sobre se tira, hay que tener buen ojo al mezclarlo. 
  Al agua se devuelve al embase como los mono componente.
  2º Para que quede bien hay que aplicarlo con pistola, o con rulo y mucho “arte”
  Al agua se da con cualquier brocha que no deje pelos, es suficiente. 
  3º Dejaremos la limpieza y los olores, porque aquí estamos tratando poca cantidad de barniz…

 Como casi siempre, el gusto es determinante, aunque yo prefiero decir que  “hay que buscar el barniz adecuado a cada situación” el color, la madera  y el uso que se les vaya a dar, es el determinante para cual utilizar.


----------



## polilapo (Ago 7, 2017)

Indudablemente,Quercus es el maestro de la ebanistería. Una consulta,para madera clara,muy similar al pino (aca se conoce como Grapia) y terminacion brillante . . . .que laca usarias???? Gracias


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 7, 2017)

De lo que conseguimos aqui en Sudacalandia , lo que  a mi me resulta mejor es la laca de pisos ( poliuretanica por supuesto ) pero al solvente . Al agua queda bien pero solo en superficies horizontales .
Hay una conocida herrajeria en nuestra ciudad que vende marca "Maderplast" .


----------



## shevchenko (Ago 7, 2017)

A mi me paso de conseguir muy diferentes resultados con=
Misma pintura y mismo solvente.. inluso de aguarras a tiner hay diferencia (en cuanto a brillo y velocidad de secado)
Pero si agregamos mucho solvente queda mas "brillosa" (si es *h*orizontal) vertical cambia mucho por que no podes cargar tanto (o se chorrea) 
Ni hablemos de la pistola de pintar... si usamos mucho aire cambia un poco... 
si usamos una adia*b*atic (con aire caliente) es otro tema tambien...


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 7, 2017)

El soplete es un mundo , requiere de cierta cancha y pruebas previas ... Le influyen : Temperatura ambiente, Presión , Dilución , distancia y apertura del abanico y HUMEDAD ... no intentarlo si hay mucha !

Aqui les muestro mi ultimo trabajito con pintura de Auto bicapa : Primer , Color y Barniz final .
queda muy bien , pero cuesta un dinerillo ....


----------



## Quercus (Ago 10, 2017)

polilapo dijo:


> Indudablemente,Quercus es el maestro de la ebanistería. Una consulta,para madera clara,muy similar al pino (aca se conoce como Grapia) y terminacion brillante . . . .que laca usarias???? Gracias


Perdona polilapo, por no haberte contestado antes.
  Mas que ayudarte, te puedo dar mi opinión, el gusto en esto es como por ejemplo en los amplificadores y altavoces,  ya que estamos en un foro de electronica, cada uno tenemos el nuestro, independientemente de “la grafica”.

Generalmente y cuando hablamos de BARNIZAR MADERA, NO DE PINTAR DM, el brillo seria directamente proporcional a lo oscura que sea la madera y en menor medida también a la beta y poro que pueda tener. 

Esto no quiere decir que una madera clara no se barnice brillante, pero no es lo habitual, normalmente se barnizara de satinado a mate. Una madera clara brillante *parece plastificada y nada natural*, máxime si no tiene bastante poro y beta, es por esto que en las buenas imitaciones de “melamina”, se les está simulando poro tambien, porque suelen brillar bastante con ese aspecto poco natural que decia. 

Para aclararnos un poco, en una escala del 0 al 10 seria: 0= supermate, 5=satinado, 10= superbrillo.

Los dos extremos se ven poco, el *supermate* a simple vista, parece que no tiene barniz, notamos que no es así cuando pasamos la mano. Aunque los hay supermate,  normalmente se utilizan aditivos  *matizantes *para conseguirlos*, *que no siempre dan los resultados deseados. El *superbrillo* o muy próximo a él, se consigue en lacas sobre todo, en algunos barnices de parque (de suelos) y en algunos barnices al disolvente para intemperie y que reflejen los rayos del sol.

Partamos de que cada fabricante tiene su tono de brillo, normalmente cuando aplicamos *mate* nunca lo es totalmente, tiene algo de brillo, en unos en torno al 1 y en otros en torno al 2, luego están los semimate que se mueven entre 3-4. Por encima del 5 están peor definidos y lo que para unos es brillo para otros sigue siendo un satinado y viceversa.

Lo mejor si queremos conseguir un brillo determinado, es hacer una prueba, ya que si esta diluido o no al aplicarlo, o si tiene más o menos grueso, influye mucho en el resultado final. No voy a entrar que en el acabado en el que también influye lo que comento Antonio y sobre todo el frio, que puede hacer aparecer zonas blancas translucidas veladas  en el de dos componentes.

Luego está el tono que da cada barniz, los que van al disolvente escurecen la madera en mayor o menor medida. Dentro de estos están los “uretanados” primos de los “poliuretanos“ y que al no ser tranparentes matizan un poco el tono original de la madera.  Con los barnices al disolvente hay un truco, para saber el tono *muy aproximado* con el que quedara la madera una vez barnizada* inicialmente (**C*on el tiempo oscurecerá dependiendo del tipo de madera y de barniz). 
  Se moja uniforme y sutilmente, alguna parte de la que vamos a barnizar con un trapo o esponja y un poco de agua (tenemos pocos segundos para ver el tono, enseguida pierde la humedad y ya no es lo mismo) . Normalmente una parte que se vea poco, aunque no se estropea nada, en cuanto se seca que lo hace muy rápido, un poco de lija fina y aquí no ha pasado nada. También podemos utilizar un trozo sobrante.

Los barnices al agua oscurecen poco o nada la madera, incluso algunos la deja velada muy sutilmente, falseando en cierta medida su color natural. *Con estos barnices hay más motivos para hacer una prueba si no se han usado antes*. Son los ideales para mantener la madera lo más clara y parecida a su tomo natural si son mate.
  Son ideales en maderas como roble, fresno, castaño, a la que previamente se le ha abierto el poro para acentuar la beta y se quiere un acabado natural a poro abierto. 

Si encuentro alguna muestra con los dos barnices dados en un DM rechapado para comparar (al disolvente y al agua) les subiré una foto. 

En fin me he ido por las ramas en cuanto a la pregunta, pero creo que son de las que hay que* razonar* y da para mucho. 
  Para MI GUSTO no le daría a esa madera parecida al pino, más brillo de un satinado y preferiblemente un semimate. A más beta con poro, más brillo sin pasar del satinado. 

Y por supuesto un barniz para suelos, o como mínimo con poliuretano. Lo ideal como decía, hacer una prueba, pero claro, comprar 5 ó 6 latas pequeñas (aquí de 750ml normalmente) que valen en torno a 10- 16€ cada una, no es práctico. Depende del empeño que tengamos en un brillo y acabado concreto y de si estamos dispuestos a pagarlo.

  Espero haber aclarado algo, no siempre se consigue por mucho que se simplifique la  explicacion, en un mundo tan complejo y cambiante como el barniz y en el que cada fabricante tiene sus normas.


----------



## polilapo (Ago 10, 2017)

Buenas tardes Quercus y demás foristas.
 Mas que clara la explicación,soy arquitecto y constructor y tus fundamentos los aplico a pisos y estructuras de madera,pensé que en ebanistería habría otra cosa. Maderas claras satinado,yo uso lo que acá conocemos como impregnante,es un tratamiento para madera que queda satinado y al tacto se siente la textura de la madera (asi me gusta),es muy fácil de aplicar y nivela muy bien. Te preguntaba terminación brillante para experimentar ja. El impregnante tiene la propiedad de realzar la veta sin variar mucho el color.



estas son mis ultimas cajas en proceso,impregnante satinado cristal. Ahi está el enchapado, natural a la derecha y teñido caoba a la izquierda.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 10, 2017)

Yo no soy amante del "impregnante" , me gusta mas la terminacion "vidrio" . Es excelente para exteriores . 
Y lo malo es que posteriormente no se puede aplicar ninguna otra cosa .




Quercus dijo:


> .
> 
> Lo mejor si queremos conseguir un brillo determinado, es hacer una prueba, ya que si esta diluido o no al aplicarlo, o si tiene más o menos grueso, influye mucho en el resultado final. No voy a entrar que en el acabado en el que también influye lo que comento Antonio y sobre todo el frio, que puede hacer aparecer zonas blancas translucidas veladas  en el de dos componentes.



A lo que me referia con respecto a la HUMEDAD AMBIENTE , la cual aqui tenemos en abundancia todo el año , es que crea las "zonas blancas translucidas" que mencionas , y se deben no al frio ambiente sino a la condensación de agua que produce el enfriamiento de la superficie por evaporación rápida del solvente muy volatil como es el thinner .
Me ha pasado con temperaturas altas inclusive . En esos casos si es inevitable , hay que disminuir dilución , presión y distancia del soplete . No es recomendable....


----------



## Quercus (Ago 11, 2017)

AntonioAA dijo:


> A lo que me referia con respecto a la HUMEDAD AMBIENTE , la cual aqui tenemos en abundancia todo el año , es que crea las "zonas blancas translucidas" que mencionas , y se deben no al frio ambiente sino a la condensación de agua que produce el enfriamiento de la superficie por evaporación rápida del solvente muy volatil como es el thinner .


Antes que nada aclarare que mi ciudad tiene un clima continental donde lo normal es ir de 4-5º bajo cero en invierno a 43-44º en verano y poca humedad. 

  Hace ya bastante tiempo le hacia trabajos a un señor que tenia instalaciones y trabajadores para barnizar sus trabajos. La zona de barnizado tenia unos 4x10m *cerrada del resto del local* y con dos cabinas de cortina de agua a cada lado de unos 3x2m cada una (hoy dia están prohibidas).
  Allí dentro, la humedad ambiental era muy alta SIEMPRE,  como se pueden imaginar.

El barniz se velaba únicamente cuando la temperatura rozaba o supera negativamente los 0º

   Estubo allí el técnico de la fabrica de barniz, pues el consumo que allí había, daba para que se molestara en ir, si no quería perder el cliente. Mando un aditivo para el barniz que se debía utilizar precisamente cuando la temperatura bajaba y se aproximase a donde se manifestaba el velado.

  Aquello soluciono el problema en parte, la solución final vino de la mano de una caldera para  calefacción que funcionaba con leña muy vieja, que compraron en la chatarra y que hacia que el combustible le saliese gratis, quemando todo lo que sobraba.

  Le adosaron cuatro radiadores que colocaron dentro de la zona de barnizado y se acabo el problema, ni aditivo ni “leches” CALOR o poco frio como quieran.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Me ha pasado con temperaturas altas inclusive . En esos casos si es inevitable , hay que disminuir dilución , presión y distancia del soplete . No es recomendable…



  Cuando ocurre esto, es directamente proporcinal al grueso de barniz que se da. A mas grueso mas posibilidades hay de que ocurra. Para evitar esto hay que intentar dar poca cantidad. Mejor tres manos delgadas que dos gruesas.

  Pintar a pistola parece fácil pero no lo es, saber la cantidad exacta que debemos depositar en función de la Presion, la cantidad que esta expulsando la pistola,  combinada con la velocidad con la que la  movemos. Maxime cuando la zona es vertial o casi, no se aprende pintando 4 altavoces. (por como comentas supongo que no es tu caso)

  Ademas, tal como has dicho, La presión y la distancia influye, pero es que hay que saber que presión es la adecuada en función de la densidad del barniz y si lleva disolvente, también hay que saber, si es de acción retardada o normal, pues influye y mucho en como seca el barniz.
  Y en cuanto a la distancia de la pistola a la pieza barnizar, hay que pensar que el barniz que cae al suelo no agarra, se barre y punto convertido en polvo. Esto quiere decir que se seca muy deprisa, mientras esta en el aire.

  A todo esto hay que sumar que si no se hace bien podemos “pulverizar” *las zonas ya terminadas* y cuando todo seca, estas quedan como si no las hubiésemos lijado.

  Al que empieza a hacer pinitos con la pistola, una parte del barnizado, le queda para estar de fiesta y poco después, por el motivo que sea maldice y se pregunte PORQUE…

Le sale bien o mal porque funciona sin saber varios, por no decir muchos detalles.

Tambien hay que decir que las pistolas son como los* "tester" las hay "guanchinlu" y las hay "Fluke" 

*


----------



## polilapo (Ago 11, 2017)

Buen día. Por todo eso . . . .es mas PRACTICO el impregnante y, aunque la terminación no es profesional, queda muy bien, nivela muy bien cuando se usan tintas y no hay tantos problemas,va igual con 40% de humedad ambiente o con lluvia (solo demora tiempo de secado). Viene mate,satinado y brillante.
 Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2017)

Para ciertas aplicaciones , "maderas *demasiado *expuestas y baqueteadas por el sol y la lluvia" he usado aceite de lino+nafta y luego "impregnante" (Cetol - Lasur) , pero lo hago poner en la máquina y le hago agregar impulsos de blanco (dióxido de titanio) , con lo que lo convierto en una "pintura blanca no tan blanca" , pero de *excelentes* características. Si necesita masillado , mezclo masilla de vidriero con ese impregnante para mejorarla y hacerla más facil de aplicar. Dura una eternidad. Mas de ocho años e impecable.

Para un bafle podríamos ponerle impulsos negros , cuec 

A muchas pinturas les hago agregar impulsos (por ejemplo le hago agregar impulsos blancos a la pintura blanca  , eso para que cubra *en serio* ), me miran cómo a loco y a veces no me lo quieren hacer , cuando es así les digo , por favor cobrame la pintura , los impulsos y la "revolvida" , si se corta o arruina es problema mio


----------



## polilapo (Ago 11, 2017)

Tal cual,yo hago eso con pinturas para paredes y esmaltes sintéticos para conseguir el color que quiero y te dan vueltas en las pinturerías de hacerlo.
 Cabe aclarar al comentario de DOSMETROS que "impulso" (aca lo conocemos como pulso) es un agregado de pigmento que realizan las maquinas de sistema de color TINTOMETRICO,no agregan pintura es pigmentos casi puro (diluido en un medio,por supuesto) que tienen las pinturerías tanto de obra como de automotor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2017)

Claro , pero yo le agrego blanco al blanco , ya que ahora las pinturas caras y de buena marca tienen la manía de cubrir poco 

También te podés comprar la lata de litro de los pulsos , algunos las venden , otros no , andará por los 600 mangos .

Para obra podés comprar de a kilo en polvo 

https://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/dioxido-de-titanio-dupont


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 11, 2017)

Quercus dijo:


> Antes que nada aclarare que mi ciudad tiene un clima continental donde lo normal es ir de 4-5º bajo cero en invierno a 43-44º en verano y poca humedad.
> 
> Hace ya bastante tiempo le hacia trabajos a un señor que tenia instalaciones y trabajadores para barnizar sus trabajos. La zona de barnizado tenia unos 4x10m *cerrada del resto del local* y con dos cabinas de cortina de agua a cada lado de unos 3x2m cada una (hoy dia están prohibidas).
> Allí dentro, la humedad ambiental era muy alta SIEMPRE,  como se pueden imaginar.
> ...



Respecto a clima... no se con cual quedarme !! ( mas vale malo conocido  )
Todo pasa por lo mismo , es CONDENSACION de la humedad ambiente al llegar al "Punto de Rocío "  como se denomina en la meteorologia ... 
Aqui la cortina de agua seria impracticable ! 

A cada temperatura hay una cantidad de agua que permite estar como vapor en el aire sin condensación . En tu caso seguramente alcanzaban el punto de rocio cuando llegaban a 0ºC ya que pese a la cortina de agua, el clima es seco . Yo la he alcanzado con 30 o mas ....
Uno de los metodos de medir Humedad Relativa Ambiente es con 2 termometros , uno mide la temperatura ambiente y el otro el de una cubeta en la cual se evapora éter . Cuando se empaña la superficie de la cubeta , es el Punto de Rocío .. vas a las tablas y obtienes la Humedad ....


----------



## bacte (Ene 23, 2018)

Creo que esto puede ser util

ahora si
le di a responder antes de subir nada


----------



## el indio (Ene 26, 2018)

Un par de aclaraciones, el velado blanco, tiende a producirse tambien cuando el diluyente contiene humedad ya que es igroscopico, mismo pasa si el aire del soplete esta muy humedo por condensacion en el tanque, en cuanto a los impregnantes, son como lo indica el nombre para impregnar el sustrato, no esta concebido para formar pelicula, y si se la hace formar (tipo barniz) suele comportarse muy mal y durar poco, fue hecho para repintarlos de manera sencilla, no como los barnices que hay que lijar mucho.
En Argentina existen productos impregnantes que vienen de fabrica con blanco y producen la veladura de la veta, y los hay tambien al agua.
Los barnices alkidicos, suelen ponerse amarillos a medida que envejecen, variando el tono de la madera por la oxidacion de los mismos, una forma de retardar esto es cubrir los barnices tradicionales con una o dos manos de barniz al agua que permanece transparente, con esto tambien podemos cambiar la terminacion brillante en mate o satinado, ya que aunque tenga 10 manos brillantes con una de satinado arriba, cambia el aspecto y lo de abajo no se nota.


----------

